# Gentoo bootet nicht - Fehlermeldung

## kontrapunkt

Eines vorweg, ich stehe noch ziemlich am Anfang und habe mich daher weitgehend an diese Anleitung gehalten.

Beim Booten erscheint jedoch diese Fehlermeldung:

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "(null)" or unknown-block(8,3)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fd on unknown-block(8,3)

Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 #1

Call Trace:

 [<c134d87b>] ? panic+0x4d/0x130

 [<c149caf0>] ? mount_block_root+0x161/0x175

 [<c1002933>] ? do_signal+0x161/0x678

 [<c108788f>] ? sys_mknod+0x13/0x17

 [<c149c1a7>] ? parse_early_options+0x18/0x18

 [<c149cb9a>] ? mount_root+0x96/0x9d

 [<c149cce3>] ? prepare_namespace+0x142/0x168

 [<c149c2a4>] ? kernel_init+0xfd/0x106

 [<c1350636>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0xd
```

Mich würde interessieren, wo ich einen Fehler bei der Installation gemacht haben könnte.

Ich werde zwar ohnehin alles noch einmal neu installieren, allein schon deshalb, weil ich nicht alles ganz verstanden habe, aber damit ich weiß, worauf ich bei der Installation achten muss.

Im Internet habe ich schon ähnliche Fehlermeldungen finden können, allerdings haben mir die Lösungen wenig bis gar nicht weitergeholfen. 

Ich habe den Genkernel von der CD und stage3 2011-07-12 benutzt, wobei letzteres - wie ich mittlerweile gelesen habe - bei Anfängern zu Problemen führen soll. Ansonsten weiß ich nicht, welche Informationen bzw. Ausgaben noch wichtig sein könnten.

----------

## firefly

wie schaut die konfiguration des bootloaders aus (grub.conf/menu.lst bei grub oder die lilo.conf wenn lilo verwendet wird)

Und wie hast du den kernel erstellt?

Und  hast du auch den treiber für das verwendete Dateisystem fest im kernel eingebaut?

Hast du auch den passenden Treiber für den Festplattencontroller fest im kernel eingebaut?

----------

## kontrapunkt

 *Quote:*   

> wie schaut die konfiguration des bootloaders aus (grub.conf/menu.lst bei grub oder die lilo.conf wenn lilo verwendet wird)

 

grub.conf:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.39-r3

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.39-r3

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda3 init=/bin/bb
```

 *Quote:*   

> Und wie hast du den kernel erstellt?

 

Ich habe Genkernel verwendet.

 *Quote:*   

> Und hast du auch den treiber für das verwendete Dateisystem fest im kernel eingebaut?
> 
> Hast du auch den passenden Treiber für den Festplattencontroller fest im kernel eingebaut?

 

Ich glaube nein. Wie lässt sich so etwas überprüfen?

----------

## firefly

 *kontrapunkt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> grub.conf:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

bei deinem ersten eintrag fehlt in der kernel-zeile die passende root= angabe und wenn du genkernel verwendest fehlt da noch einiges

Schau dir mal die entsprechende stelle im Handbuch nochmal anhttp://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

----------

## kontrapunkt

Ich hab es geändert. 

Beim Booten kommt die Meldung 

```
Error15 File not found
```

Ich kann aber nicht erkennen, welche Datei das ist, weil die Anzeige total verrauscht ist.

Edit:

Es kann ja nur /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 sein, aber warum fehlt diese  :Question: 

----------

## firefly

 *kontrapunkt wrote:*   

> Ich hab es geändert. 
> 
> Beim Booten kommt die Meldung 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Existiert diese datei auch im /boot verzeichnis?

Hast du eine separate boot partition angelegt? Wenn ja war diese gemounted bevor du den kernel mit genkernel erstellt und nach /boot kopiert hast.

----------

## kontrapunkt

Nein, sie extistiert nicht. 

Ja, ich habe eine separate Boot-Partition angelegt. 

Sie war ursprünlich vorher gemountet, ich kann aber jetzt nicht mehr zu 100% sagen, ob ich da nicht irgendwelchen Mist gebaut habe. Ich musste an irgend einer Stelle ein neues Terminal öffnen. Kann sein, dass ich dann vergessen habe, die Partition wieder einzuhängen.

Gibt es sonst noch andere Möglichkeiten, warum die Datei nicht in /boot ist?

----------

## kontrapunkt

So, jetzt hab ich noch mal von vorne angefangen.

Ich denke jetzt auch, die Stelle gefunden zu haben, warum initramfs* nicht existiert.

Ich bin wieder dieser Anleitung gefolgt, ich habe also Genkernel zur Konfiguration benutzt.

Laut Anleitung sollte dann /boot/initramfs* existieren, das ist aber nicht der Fall. /boot/kernel* hingegen ist da.

Ich habe mich vorher auch noch vergewissert, dass die Boot-Partition eingehängt ist.

Wo könnte jetzt der Fehler liegen  :Question: 

----------

## py-ro

Das verrauschte im Grub kommt vom splashimage eintrag, wenn die Datei fehlt sieht es dann seltsam aus, einfach auskommentieren.

Die Fehlermeldung beim booten sagt aus, das der Kernel keinerlei Partitionen/Disks gefunden hat. Dir fehlt der Treiber für deinen Festplattencontroller im Kernel.

Schau auf der LiveCD mit 

```
lspci -k
```

nach welches Modul für deinen Controller verwendet wird und bauen diesen am besten Fest in deinen Kernel ein.

Bye

Py

----------

## kontrapunkt

py-ro, ich habe ja jetzt alle Partitionen gelöscht und neu angelegt, um nochmal von vorne anzufangen.

Aber ich glaube jetzt zu wissen, wo ich einen Fehler bei der Installation gemacht habe. Sowohl beim ersten als auch beim zweiten Mal.

Bei der Konfiguration mit Genkernel war ich noch im home-Verzeichnis, als ich dann ins Wurzelverzeichnis gewechselt bin und alles wiederholt habe, hat es danach funktioniert.

Entweder habe ich da was in der Anleitung übersehen oder es steht tatsächlich nicht drin, dass man wieder zurück ins home-Verzeichnis muss. 

Nur zum Verständnis und dass ich richtig liege: Ist das wirklich der Fehler, den ich gemacht habe?

----------

## py-ro

Nein, das Verzeichnis aus dem du genkernel aufrufst ist egal.

Py

----------

## kontrapunkt

Hm, okay. Dann versteh ich wirklich nicht, was da los war.

----------

